# Filing a tax return in Canada



## Ashleigh87 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi! This is the first time tax time has rolled around while I've been in Canada. I just need some advice on where to go to my tax done. Any other Aussies filled a tax return for their Canadian income? Please help!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ashleigh87 said:


> Hi! This is the first time tax time has rolled around while I've been in Canada. I just need some advice on where to go to my tax done. Any other Aussies filled a tax return for their Canadian income? Please help!


Unless you have a complicated return it is quite easy to buy software and do it yourself. TurboTax is the biggest seller and very good/intuitive.
If still intent on having it done try H&R Block.


----------



## Ashleigh87 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok great. I'm pretty sure itwould b a straight fwd return, but I just wasn't sure if I needed special forms or something. I called HR Block and asked if they could do my tax return and they said they didn't know and that they'd have to get back to me! Meanwhile, a week later and I've heard nothing.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ashleigh87 said:


> Ok great. I'm pretty sure itwould b a straight fwd return, but I just wasn't sure if I needed special forms or something. I called HR Block and asked if they could do my tax return and they said they didn't know and that they'd have to get back to me! Meanwhile, a week later and I've heard nothing.


The Standard version of TurboTax should be sufficient for your needs. If you have a friend/partner you can both use the same package. I believe it's good for 5 returns so you could possible share the cost. FYI, being your first return you cannot file electronically, so the earlier you do it then the sooner you'll get your refund.


----------



## Ashleigh87 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you for your advice!I had no idea I could not file electronicaly. And ur sure I don't need any special forms? Because I am not a citizen, or a permenent resident. I am just here on a working holiday visa.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ashleigh87 said:


> Thank you for your advice!I had no idea I could not file electronicaly. And ur sure I don't need any special forms? Because I am not a citizen, or a permenent resident. I am just here on a working holiday visa.


As long as you have a SIN you use the same return as anyone else. It will ask you for your status, I believe.


----------



## Ashleigh87 (Mar 13, 2011)

Well I definately have a SIN. Needed one to be able to work. Thanks again for the advice. Life saver


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I believe you cannot file electronically unless you have an access code that has been provided by Revenue Canada. I have filed for many years electronically using an online program that is very easy and costs less than $20 to use, which isn't paid until you are completed. There is nothing to install, and no software to purchase. The website is UFile | Tax software for Canadians. Get the best possible tax refund.

Good luck!


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Ashleigh87 said:


> Well I definately have a SIN. Needed one to be able to work. Thanks again for the advice. Life saver


If its a staight forward return you don't need to pay to have someone do it for you or for a computer tax program, you can fill it out yourself, for free! It's not hard if you follow the instructions, and doesn't take very long.


----------

